# Attesting documents UK



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Has anyone done his recently.

FCO talks about notarising some things but not others. 

FCO says no photocopies of marriage or birth certificates

UAE site says no certificates without original signature.

Whole thing seems to be a nightmare. Anyone done it and lived?

Any tips and advice


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

There are companies you can hire to take care of it all for you. No personal recommendations from me but there are plenty on the Dubai forum if you do a search.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do a search on the dubai forum. The process has been described in detail for brits. Everyone has to go through it in one form or another. You can always do as suggested, and just pay someone to do it. It will be your introduction to dubai lifestyle


----------



## sivart6 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry about posting the link in my first post. I've been lurking for a while and thought I'd contribute to this query. 

In summary, I used an agency to attest my degree certificate. You pay a bit of a premium, but it is fast and easy.


----------

